# Potters Angelfish



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey All,

Got one on friday from RR. I dont think its been eating but I could be wrong. Should I be worried or give it some more time to adjust to the new tank?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought one from RR 6 months ago and it's doing great. Didn't take pellets at first but ate flake and LRS no problem. I'd say offer it a wide variety until you see what it likes best.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

nc208082 said:


> I bought one from RR 6 months ago and it's doing great. Didn't take pellets at first but ate flake and LRS no problem. I'd say offer it a wide variety until you see what it likes best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


tried pellets and LRs..no luck so far...will try flakes. Thanks


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

do_0b said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Got one on friday from RR. I dont think its been eating but I could be wrong. Should I be worried or give it some more time to adjust to the new tank?


Try feeding black mussels on the half shell, rinse the mussel before you place in tank


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Try Larry's eggs - big show carries them. there is nothing that doesn't eat them...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

And get some reef frenzy while you're at it, because it is sure to eat that, too. and its much much cheaper than the eggs.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

teemee said:


> Try Larry's eggs - big show carries them. there is nothing that doesn't eat them...


May I ask have you tried other fish eggs? I got some from red at Coral Reef shop, they weren't the LRS brand buy my fish go crazy for them, just curious if you've noticed LRS fish eggs to be better.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

nc208082 said:


> May I ask have you tried other fish eggs? I got some from red at Coral Reef shop, they weren't the LRS brand buy my fish go crazy for them, just curious if you've noticed LRS fish eggs to be better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I have used doc eco eggs, assuming that's what you're talking about. 
personally, i'm not a fan, but that's possibly in part due to the type of packaging they had previously, which prevented full use of the product.


----------

